# Going Green - Need Wattage Info For Filters Please Help



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the continous and peak wattage power for any of the marineland penguin filters?
100, 150, 200, and 350. Oh and if anyone can get the emperor series ones too that would be awsome.

I dont have access to a volt metering device, and too cheap to buy one, any of your guys help would be great. Im planing on going green, going with a solar/wind powered setup. I have a 750watt power inverter and two marine/rv optima batteries(pricy I know, but they are the best), just need the solar panels and charge controller. I need the help of some hobby enthusiasts like yourselves for key information on my project. I already had the inverter so I'm sorta planning around it. Further down the road I think I will wire in a volt usage digital read out and other reads/monitors for the batteries.

If I was filthy rich I wouldnt need the batterys and would go fully with solar panels, but im not so that could be my future set up/goal in life so who knows...


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't know but the mid size Aqua Clear 70 is rated 6 Watts so I might expect you could work with that for rough figuring until you get more accurate information.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope its something low like that, im already at 520 with the lights and heaters, easy calculation  .
My goal is to be around 700, the inverter wouldnt run very well at low wattage, hard on it and less effecient. 
For a little tip, if it only gives AC amps then multiply the amp usage by 115(volts) and that will give you the watts.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

> I dont have access to a volt metering device, and too cheap to buy one, any of your guys help would be great. Im planing on going green, going with a solar/wind powered setup. I have a 750watt power inverter and two marine/rv optima batteries(pricy I know, but they are the best), just need the solar panels and charge controller. I need the help of some hobby enthusiasts like yourselves for key information on my project. I already had the inverter so I'm sorta planning around it. Further down the road I think I will wire in a volt usage digital read out and other reads/monitors for the batteries.
> 
> If I was filthy rich I wouldnt need the batterys and would go fully with solar panels, but im not so that could be my future set up/goal in life so who knows...


You should always go with batterys as a cushin and power storage since the solar panels only work when there is light. At night they produce no power.

I hear and read Life Line batterys are the best. You need to have the right amount of batterys for the amount of current you will possibly pull. You don't want to only have a 10minute window untill the batterys are drained.

Go to InvertersRUS.com. Here is one battery they sell. They give the minutes of discharge in Amps but like another guy said, multiply the amps by the volts and you will come out with the watts. 25a @ 115v = 2875watts
http://invertersrus.com/gpl-4dl.html


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats why I said solar/wind, its always windy where I live, theres hardly ever a calm day.
Its possible to not have batterys though, I have a creek thats always flowing. I could build some type of hydroelectric setup to harnes the power of rushing water, but that would be under extreme terms. Even on grid-tie-in systems they have a huge bank of batterys for energy storage, so I believe having batterys is an ideal setup, but certainly costly up front for quality products.

Speaking of amps, 25 is kinda high. You could run an RV with the A/C and every other gadget and gizmo on that almost. Certainly too high for just fish tanks  If your load is up around that number, it can only take up to 300 watts of solar panels to keep the system going (25 amp charge controller, 25amp charge 25amp load) that can get expensive for the panels, let alone everything else.


----------

